# Sap removal?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've always use odorless mineral spirits. I wear nitril surgical rubber gloves as MS can cause a skin reaction in some people, but it's harmless to cured finishes.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wd-40 should work. I've used it for fresh oil and cleaned off the surface right after removal.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

WD-40 or, surprise, sap remover. You can find a handful of options in the cleaning aisle, most "bug and tar" or "tar and wax" removers also list sap.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

RainX bug and tar removal (the blue bottle) that **** works wonders 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Standard rubbing alcohol (91% isopropanol) from Sams' Wholesale worked great on my CTD after a giant pine tree dropped 3 globs of resin on it. Cheap!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was planning on checking out the cleaning aisle too but wanted some input before I just go buy something

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the exact same problem, the thing about using wd-40 on a regular basis to remove the stuff is that it will start to ruin your paint i think.


my buddy suggested giving the car a good wax more often, that way when you remove the sap it will just come off with the wax instead of being stuck to the paint. (havent tested this yet unfortunately)





BlkGrnetRS said:


> Thanks guys! I was planning on checking out the cleaning aisle too but wanted some input before I just go buy something
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> RainX bug and tar removal (the blue bottle) that **** works wonders
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Seen your post and my first thought was...


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I tried Turtle Wax Carnuba Cleaner Wax on mine. It removed some sap but I needed the rubbing alcohol to complete the job. I would be reluctant to use anything that contains paint solvents such as mineral spirits, WD-40 etc. The alcohol evaporates immediately and leaves no residue. No clear coat damage, just rewax the spot and your done. Windshield washer fluids contain alcohol so it should be safe for car finishes.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

SOS and Oven cleaner should take care of it in no time


----------



## KTRodriguez (Jun 20, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> SOS and Oven cleaner should take care of it in no time


I was going to suggest oven cleaner too, that's what I've used in the past to clean sticky residue. 
I've used oven cleaner to get the sticky syrupy stuff off of the seat belt buckle and the little compartments on the door.
My kids are notorious for getting nasty and sticky goop stuck in the most hard to reach/awkward and ridiculous places!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Idk how I feel about putting oven cleaner on my paint...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Most oven cleaners contain corrosive sodium hydroxide (lye). Don't use it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Clay is natures miracle!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

KTRodriguez said:


> I was going to suggest oven cleaner too, that's what I've used in the past to clean sticky residue.
> I've used oven cleaner to get the sticky syrupy stuff off of the seat belt buckle and the little compartments on the door.
> My kids are notorious for getting nasty and sticky goop stuck in the most hard to reach/awkward and ridiculous places!



That was a joke, please do not use oven cleaner on your car.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

You will find nothing better or faster than plain old Rain-x in the yellow bottle. Try it then report back in this thread!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> You will find nothing better or faster than plain old Rain-x in the yellow bottle. Try it then report back in this thread!


I will give that a shot! I just have to remember where I put it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

